# Kuwait



## nscherneck (Jun 21, 2008)

Hello all,

I am talking with an American contractor about hiring on and working at a US military base in Kuwait. I am in the fire protection (fire alarm and suppression) industry and have seven years of experience and am plenty qualified for the work. My question is what should I expect to be paid? I am an American and have not worked outside of the US before. A position like this in the US would typically pay $45,000 - 65,000, depending on the location. So i'm considering going to the Middle East, how much more should I expect in a salary?

Thank you,
Nathan


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You may want to post on the Rest of the World section. Im not sure how much help you will receive though.

Has the contractor given you an idea of wages?
Does it include things such as insurance, housing, schooling (if needed etc)
I think the conversion for the US salary is 11,000 Dinar - 17,000 Dinar (you will to check that though)

The salary would be dependent on a few things. 
If working out US, I would assume you would want to make more than you were at home.

Sorry I cant be more help.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Try the Dubai forum, too. There might be someone there that can give you some advice.

Almost as important as the salary are the benefits. Transportation, vacation, medical insurance, tax preparation, and housing are some topics you should address. If Kuwait is anything like Dubai, housing will be expensive, so you should get either housing or a separate housing allowance.


----------

